# Swap meet...fix your price or negotiate?



## mickeyc (Sep 12, 2017)

So much of this crap on TV now.."I want $1,000"..."I'll give you $200"..."Can't do it..how about $700"  ETC, ETC, ETC....think you get my drift.

What do you sellers at swap meets prefer, fixing your price and sticking to it or playing the game?  How about you buyers?  Piss you off if a seller won't negotiate even if his price is fair?  Have to get that last little squeeze?

Really curious.

Mike


----------



## halfatruck (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't know about most people, but if an item I'm interested in doesn't have at least a price on it to start I usually pass. Seems like they're pricing on their assessment of the person that is inquiring/interested.


----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2017)

I can't be bothered to put prices on most of my stuff. I bring different stuff all the time. Sometimes I'll have 500 head badges with me. Plus another 200 of so parts. And a lot of those are usually taken out of my collection right be for a meet. So I would bet taking prices off when they go back....... Everything is for sale, nothing is priced.


----------



## mike j (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm pretty negotiable on either end. I won't beat someone to death over items & don't mind paying full price if I really want something or think it's a good deal.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 12, 2017)

anyone ever watch the PBS show where these 4 people went to the antique shows and bought items for resale? Market Warriors? something like that.
one thing they did all the time was ask "what's your best price on this?" then go ahead and offer way less than the best price. I'd start raising the "best price" after a move like that. 

I figure anyone who walks by items with no price really hasn't figured out swap meets and junk sales at all.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2017)

I usually price stuff to sell, so when someone balks at the price, the guy next to him shoves him out of the way and says, I'll take it!


----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm open to offers. But I listen better when I see cash in hand.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2017)

I price low as I can stand for shows.... buy multiple items...can possibly deal.
The time to sell is when folks appear!!!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 12, 2017)

I have bought and sold at Flea Markets and swap meets for many years. I try to know the going rate of my items and leave a little room for dealers. I do not price my items in advance.
I usually give someone a price and stick to it- unless they buy several items which helps me more. Then my price gets better on the pile.
For those who want to beat me down to nothing, especially on a good piece- "I love to say, Thanks anyway..."
For some buyers it is a game-- if they can`t get you down even though your price is already too low- they won`t pull the trigger... But that leaves it for someone else who really needs it.

---------Cowboy


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 12, 2017)

swaps are for haggling....gotta work the seller


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 12, 2017)

I always negotiate.  I don't bring my best stuff to the shows.  I also do a dollar pile for the cheapskates, and I'm usually pretty rude when they try to haggle on the dollar pile.  You would be surprised how much you can do on the dollar pile though.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 12, 2017)

BE HONEST TO THE SELLER AND YOURSELF?
AS A SELLER ALWAYS LEAVE YOUR SELF SOME SLACK!
IT IS INEVITABLE THAT THE BUYERS WANT THE SELLERS TO CUT THEM SOME SLACK!


----------



## vincev (Sep 12, 2017)

Its a dance.Seller knows what is rock bottom and buyer likes to feel stroked and getting a deal.Many tomes it depends on a buyers attitude.I have gotten ticked off at a buyer and refused to sell to him even though he offered me my $4000 selling price.I just didnt like the a... hole.He kept knocking my item to get the price down.He finally came within $200 and by that time I had enough of his crap.


----------



## bairdco (Sep 12, 2017)

If the seller doesn't know what it's worth,  I'll lowball it until we agree, or i walk away.

If it's my stuff at a swapmeet, I'm trying to get rid of it, which means it has no value to me and takes up space, so I'll take a lower offer.

But not too low. 

I start with just above market value, looking for a sucker. Then go down from there.

I don't like price tags at swap meets.  It's all about scoring a deal.


----------



## morton (Sep 13, 2017)

If I am selling all my stuff is clearly marked and I always leave a bit of room to negotiate....unless someone starts playing know it all and tells me how bad the item is or what's wrong with it, etc., or has an attitude, then I don't move a bit.  Would rather take it home then sell to a jerk.  I don't need your "expert" opinion, just make an offer and I'll say yes, make a counter offer, or say no thanks.

And of course as the day goes on, and the end is in sight, my willingness to accept lower offers increases.  And sometimes I just want to get rid of it so talk to me!

If I am buying, I assume the seller wants too much for my pocketbook and rarely ask if nothing is marked.  Seller is usually on one side of the stand and I'm on the other so I have to get his attention by yelling, or walking over....especially if I see 2 or 3 items that I might consider for the "right" price.    What am I supposed to do, hold something up or walk over and ask how much, return it to it's place, pick up the next item and hold that up and ask how much, etc.?  No thank you.  I do sometimes break my rule and ask a price on an unmarked item and have found that rarely, very rarely, am I willing to pay even close to the price quoted.

Lowball offers...that term is bull feathers.  Some guy says make me an offer for an unmarked item then gets angry and starts talking lowball or makes a snide comment when you make an offer he isn't happy with.  I don't know the value of everything in the world or the value you place on an item unless you mark it.

Bottom line....I do this for fun.  Your choice to mark or not, my choice to ask or not.  I refuse to get my panties in a bunch and always say thanks or now thanks when buying or selling.  Life is too short to go pissin' and moaning about some guy's price or offer.  I buy (or sell) for a price I am willing to pay with the understanding that there is nothing at a show that I can't live without.

The object is to have an enjoyable day!  

My favorite general flea market (not bike event) ploy is when the seller informs me the half worn and ripped saddle or the bike with bent forks, near bald tires, and missing a few parts are brand new, never used.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 13, 2017)

morton said:


> If I am selling all my stuff is clearly marked and I always leave a bit of room to negotiate....unless someone starts playing know it all and tells me how bad the item is or what's wrong with it, etc., or has an attitude, then I don't move a bit.  Would rather take it home then sell to a jerk.  I don't need your "expert" opinion, just make an offer and I'll say yes, make a counter offer, or say no thanks.
> 
> And of course as the day goes on, and the end is in sight, my willingness to accept lower offers increases.  And sometimes I just want to get rid of it so talk to me!
> 
> ...




I like the first part of your post especially.  I too will mark my items with a price and leave room to negotiate.  I have been to swaps where it is obvious that the seller of unmarked items assesses the buyers trying to figure out "what the traffic will bear"....well dressed, he probably has money, looks liked he crawled out from under a rock, don't bother with him.  I've seen it all.  Learned a long time ago that's a big mistake.  Old man in soiled bib overall's and kinda crusty beard had more money in those overall's than I was likely to see in a year.
I'll be doing the Royal Oak Michigan swap this month and my stuff will have prices.  Welcome all to drop by space 24 and negotiate.....

Mike


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm setting up at only my 2nd swap meet this weekend.
My first swap meet, I brought a bunch of "garage sale" Schwinn Middleweights, and other classic, but not real high dollar bikes, and some parts.
Sold barely enough to cover my space rental, and a few parts I bought.
This time, I'm bringing a couple higher-dollar bikes, and niceer parts,and also some other non-bike stuff.
I have put price stickers on much of it, but expect to be haggled with.
It's part of the experience.
some people will walk away seeing a price. Some will walk away if they don't see a price...


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 13, 2017)

I always assume that prices on everything at a flea market, tag sale or swap meet are negotiable. That goes if I am a vendor or a potential customer. If I want to buy something and the seller won't come down to where I want to be then I move on. Conversely as a seller if I am firm at a price and the potential buyer won't come up then no hard feelings, the deal was not meant to be. As someone already said here, it's a dance and that is part of the fun of these types of events. 

I agree with what Catfish said as far as pricing every little thing goes. It is often unpractical. My prices are more based on the time of day then who is in front of me. At a meet like Copake which only lasts a few hours prices start high but drop quickly if one want's to move inventory. If that is not important then prices stay pretty much the same over the morning. There are no set rules at a swap meet.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 13, 2017)

When I orchestrated two HUGE yard sales at my step-dad's house, I had NO TIME to price everything. It was a hoarder house, and most of the junk he hadn't seen in 20 years or belonged to his long-deceased parents. They kept everything, but nothing was valuable. I wanted it gone. My mom wanted it gone. I had a fair value in mind based on my experience, and likely sold things too cheap. One lady in her 70's said, "There's no prices on ANYTHING!" I replied, "Price tags for tiny baby clothes sales. I have no time to price all of this stuff, we want it gone. If you like anything, I'll sell it to you cheap. Nothing was over $200. What didn't sell got donated, pitched, or scrapped. The trash men probably still have me on a hit list somewhere from clearing out that house.

Swap meets for me are no longer a part time job. Buying, selling, flipping. If I attend a swap meet to sell, you best believe I want the crap GONE. I am not there to make money, I am there to clean out space. I usually just sell over eBay or here because I sell things much quicker and for less money and time.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 13, 2017)

I price it... always negotiate...open to trades if it's something I collect or equal value.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 13, 2017)

My old adage on "A Fair Deal"....
"Where the buyer doesn't get taken, and the seller doesn't get took"


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2017)

As a seller I'll negotiate on most things but "what's the least you'll take?" is not negotiating. My response to that is "what's the most you'll pay?"  V/r Shawn


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 13, 2017)

bricycle said:


> My old adage on "A Fair Deal"....
> "Where the buyer doesn't get taken, and the seller doesn't get took"



And then, everyone's happy!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 13, 2017)

The worst to me is sellers who set up and set prices beyond reason and wonder why they dont sell....or won't negotiate.. what's the purpose of a swap ... I thought the reason for a sale is to sell.. not show and tell...... but there's always a few every time....... :0


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 13, 2017)

I've found that once I come down to my lowest price if they still offer less saying " I don't care if I keep it" works well. They think you're going hungry and NEED the money. Nope it can go home with me. Then they pony up.


----------



## bairdco (Sep 13, 2017)

To add to my previous post, at a bike swap, i price items that are actually worth something. Or if I have a pile of sprockets or something, I'll have a $10 each sticker.

On a side note, I have a black Brooks saddle with the price permanently printed onto the leather, where someone sharpie'd a piece of masking tape and it soaked in, and ripped off some of the dye when the tape came off. So, don't price saddles with masking tape and sharpies.


----------



## Boris (Sep 13, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> anyone ever watch the PBS show where these 4 people went to the antique shows and bought items for resale? Market Warriors? something like that.
> one thing they did all the time was ask "what's your best price on this?" then go ahead and offer way less than the best price. I'd start raising the "best price" after a move like that.
> 
> I figure anyone who walks by items with no price really hasn't figured out swap meets and junk sales at all.




That was a totally stupid show and I hated all those people. There, I feel better now.
But in answer to the original question, I like to see prices and set prices. I assume there will be some negotiation when both buying and selling.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 13, 2017)

BUYERS NEED TO ACCEPT BUYING "AS IS" AT A SWAP MEET AND STOP THE CRITIQUE.


----------



## vincev (Sep 13, 2017)

I like to negotiate.It makes ya feel like you got a deal.A smart seller knows how to make a buyer feel like he made a good deal.


----------



## vincev (Sep 13, 2017)

Boris said:


> That was a totally stupid show and I hated all those people. There, I feel better now.
> But in answer to the original question, I like to see prices and set prices. I assume there will be some negotiation when both buying and selling.



I am happy that you are happy.,now go back to setting prices.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 13, 2017)

Boris said:


> That was a totally stupid show and I hated all those people. There, I feel better now.
> But in answer to the original question, I like to see prices and set prices. I assume there will be some negotiation when both buying and selling.




I thought it was a good show. the fact that they never made any money seemed to bother some people, they should have sold the items on ebay to get a more realistic value, those auctions never had but a handful of people.


----------



## morton (Sep 14, 2017)

An addition to my previous post:

As previously stated, watch those stickers, not only on leather seats, but on nos boxes, etc.  If you buy something with a miserable sticker right in the middle, a couple of quick shots with a heat gun will usually soften the glue.....unless it stuck on plastic material that may melt!  Be patient and go slow whether or not you use heat.

I had one the other day that I "fingernailed" for almost an hour....finally got it all off in bits and pieces.


----------



## JimK (Sep 14, 2017)

As a buyer, I look at (or ask) the price. If I can afford it, I buy it. If I can't I move on. I usually do not try to talk someone down in price.

JimK


----------



## catfish (Sep 14, 2017)

Can't tell you how many times I've worked a deal out with a buyer at a meet, and agreed on a price. Just to have the buyer say "I don't have any money with me". Happened twice a one meet a few years ago. And it wasn't like they offered to pay pal me. They just didn't have any money.... What kind of .... bag does something like that?


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 14, 2017)

vincev said:


> I have gotten ticked off at a buyer and refused to sell to him even though he offered me my $4000 selling price.I just didnt like the a... hole.He kept knocking my item to get the price down.He finally came within $200 and by that time I had enough of his crap.



You should really try to be nicer to Borass, He can't help being the way he is.  I think he means well.


----------



## Barto (Sep 14, 2017)

Yeah, I like to see prices..but I understand that some vendors have way too many items to list everything.  Without a price I usually don't ask...unless it's something very special.  When items are already priced low...I don't try to go lower. I do like to pay a fair price but some vendors think all their items are gold just cuz their old...

People who work with me always get a thanks, makes me feel like I got a deal...most of the time I simply paid what they wanted in the first place

BART


----------



## vincev (Sep 14, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> You should really try to be nicer to Borass, He can't help being the way he is.  I think he means well.



Boris is a nice guy.We know he is a simpleton and allow for that.If you see him at a swap meet just double the price then cut the price in half if he wants it.He falls for it every time.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 14, 2017)

No matter what it is or how NICE the item is ...always convince the seller it is total crap..or a repop.
Make up all kinds of imaginary non existent price comparisons of like items that 'sold' on eBay
for a fraction of the asking price. 
Sometimes straight out insulting the seller or his/her
parents or kids works well....or simply telling them they are 'unworthy' of owning such a bicycle or part.

Stolen allegations rule also... Often times I will impersonate law enforcement.....walk up
talking to 'dead air' on my cell phone saying things like, "yeah, the bike is here, looks
like it was given to a fence....I'm about to confiscate it now as evidence...."
etc etc.
Basically try and anything you brain can concoct to screw the seller.


----------



## catfish (Sep 14, 2017)

Bob,    You are no longer welcome at or near any of my swap meet spaces......    Catfish




bobcycles said:


> No matter what it is or how NICE the item is ...always convince the seller it is total crap..or a repop.
> Make up all kinds of imaginary non existent price comparisons of like items that 'sold' on eBay
> for a fraction of the asking price.
> Sometimes straight out insulting the seller or his/her
> ...


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Sep 14, 2017)

*Truth be told,when I am junkin,swappin,or yard sailin,I always nickel and dime,but the one thing that has always worked for me is three or four items,one price,cash on the barrelhead son!They bought it their to sell,so I just try to lightin their load *


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 14, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> No matter what it is or how NICE the item is ...always convince the seller it is total crap..or a repop.
> Make up all kinds of imaginary non existent price comparisons of like items that 'sold' on eBay
> for a fraction of the asking price.
> Sometimes straight out insulting the seller or his/her
> ...




VERY nice......and will you be coming to the Royal Oak Michigan swap?  I'll be sure and watch for you!

Mike


----------



## vincev (Sep 14, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> No matter what it is or how NICE the item is ...always convince the seller it is total crap..or a repop.
> Make up all kinds of imaginary non existent price comparisons of like items that 'sold' on eBay
> for a fraction of the asking price.
> Sometimes straight out insulting the seller or his/her
> ...



Usually a smart seller will ask "Why do you want it if its so bad?"Somebody plays that game with me I will not budge or take the item off the table and tell them"Thanks for the info.I better not sell it if its that bad".lol


----------



## catfish (Sep 14, 2017)

vincev said:


> Usually a smart seller will ask "Why do you want it if its so bad?"Somebody plays that game with me I will not budge or take the item off the table and tell them"Thanks for the info.I better not sell it if its that bad".lol




When buyers start to play that game, I just put the item back in the case and say - Sorry. Not For Sale.


----------



## vincev (Sep 14, 2017)

catfish said:


> When buyers start to play that game, I just put the item back in the case and say - Sorry. Not For Sale.



Totally agree. If my item is so bad why do you keep bothering me.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 14, 2017)

catfish said:


> Bob,    You are no longer welcome at or near any of my swap meet spaces......    Catfish





I appreciate the consideration for my 'approach'

thank you!


----------



## vincev (Sep 14, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> I appreciate the consideration for my 'approach'
> 
> thank you!



Now that everybody knows your approach its going to be hard for you to make a deal.lol


----------



## catfish (Sep 14, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> I appreciate the consideration for my 'approach'
> 
> thank you!




I'm actually going to start using your approach at meets. The Bob U method.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 14, 2017)

I always make a point of showing up at the swaps with my "negotiator"


----------



## JimK (Sep 15, 2017)

catfish said:


> When buyers start to play that game, I just put the item back in the case and say - Sorry. Not For Sale.




Other than the simple question "what is the best you can do on this" I agree completely with this practice. I find slamming some ones items to be rude and unnecessary.

JimK


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 15, 2017)

Bob, I have dealt with some of your cousins here in North Carolina and some even worse. You didn`t invent this practice... They didn`t take home anything from my booth.
I have had guys that came back as much as four times, and ended up paying my price which I knew was fair... four times is the record so far...----Cowboy
The important point here is: "know what you`re selling and know what it`s worth and make it fair to the buyer...


----------



## bairdco (Sep 15, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I always make a point of showing up at the swaps with my "negotiator"
> 
> View attachment 676181




If the customer's dog slobbers on any of my items, he buys them. At double the price.

If the dog barks at me, which in human translation means "fudge you!" The price triples.


----------



## Boris (Sep 19, 2017)

End of swap pricing witnessed at Iron Ranch: Matched set of nicely painted NOS heavy duty fenders still in wrappers priced at $10 for the pair. "Too much!" said the interested party, and walked away. ???????????????????????


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 19, 2017)

Boris said:


> End of swap pricing witnessed at Iron Ranch: Matched set of nicely painted NOS heavy duty fenders still in wrappers priced at $10 for the pair. "Too much!" said the interested party, and walked away. ???????????????????????



Sounds like that greedy seller should have been willing to negotiate.


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2017)

Boris said:


> End of swap pricing witnessed at Iron Ranch: Matched set of nicely painted NOS heavy duty fenders still in wrappers priced at $10 for the pair. "Too much!" said the interested party, and walked away. ???????????????????????



I'll buy them from you.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 8, 2018)

Boris said:


> End of swap pricing witnessed at Iron Ranch: Matched set of nicely painted NOS heavy duty fenders still in wrappers priced at $10 for the pair. "Too much!" said the interested party, and walked away. ???????????????????????



           Just wondering.......................Is there gonna be a swap at the Iron Ranch coming up in 2018 ?        I've had good luck there in the past, but haven't been there in a while.     Any dates ?


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Just wondering.......................Is there gonna be a swap at the Iron Ranch coming up in 2018 ?        I've had good luck there in the past, but haven't been there in a while.     Any dates ?




Hi Curtis. Yes, It will be the 3rd Saturday in September. That would be the 15th. However, there's lots of activity the Friday before, so show up early and camp overnight.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 8, 2018)

When Buying, I tend to have a price I'm willing to pay in mind before I ask the seller what they aim to get on it. If they are way higher then what I have in mind, I usually won't try to bring them down, and I'll move on. If we're close, I'll start the 'dance'. 

When selling, I tend to ask slightly more then what I expect. If they say sure, awesome. But I figure they're going to come in low, then I typically meet them in the middle.

I enjoy haggling, so I figure buying or selling its on the table.

Also, if I see a seller has something I like, I'll listen to the prices they are throwing out to other peoples inquiries. If I am familiar with the items and If I think they are too high, i usually won't even ask. 

As someone mentioned earlier, I too have refused to sell to someone because of their attitude. Buying or selling, I aim to be respectful of what the other person believes its worth to sell or what they are willing to pay.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 9, 2018)

ANYONE FAMILIAR AT THIS SCENARIO WITH A SELLER AT HIS TABLE?:
AND YOUR LOOKING AT AN ITEM AND ASK THE SELLER WHAT IS THE PRICE.
THEN, YOU ASK THE SELLER, WHAT DO YOU HAVE TO GET ON IT OR
WHATS YOUR BEST PRICE?

THEN THE GUY STANDING NEXT TO YOU SAYS I'LL TAKE IT BEFORE THE
SELLER RESPONDS TO YOUR ATTEMPT TO NEGOTIATE A BETTER PRICE.

AND THEN GUESS WHO IS STANDING THERE WITHOUT THE ITEM, AS THE GUY
STANDING NEXT TO YOU WALKS AWAY WITH THE ITEM FOR THE ASKING PRICE?

BEEN THERE, EXPERIENCED THAT?????


----------



## LarzBahrs (Feb 9, 2018)

The whole "what's your best price" thing pisses me off. Id have a price listed and yet they don't want to even bother to offer. Happens on here. I've had the same guy message me like 3 times on a bike about what my "best price is today". Either offer or don't bother.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 9, 2018)

It’s war when some does that... especially at estate sales.. pickers know better what comes around goes around....


WES PINCHOT said:


> ANYONE FAMILIAR WITH THIS SCENARIO WITH A SELLER AT HIS TABLE?:
> AND YOUR LOOKING AT AN ITEM AND ASK THE SELLER WHAT IS THE PRICE.
> THEN, YOU ASK THE SELLER, WHAT DO YOU HAVE TO GET ON IT OR
> WHATS YOUR BEST PRICE?
> ...



I think some people forget the reason’s  it’s on the table.   I don’t deal with flakes who setup and won’t negotiate or have an attitude... I do shows and can pick them out a mile away....in that case I just spend my money somewhere else. Or sell to other people who are more respectful...they get better deals.


----------



## videoranger (Feb 10, 2018)

At any given time I think it's a matter of how much some needs to sell and how much someone else thinks they need an item.  When selling a person has time before vending to think about the lowest amount they would accept. A buyer has to decide very quickly what the item is worth to them in $ or maybe trade. Doing your research and setting a max for items is very good idea, but sometimes you'll see something unexpected or suddenly tempting. It is important to remember any point of sale is a person to person interaction that works best with good manners and respect. Items may come and go, but a chance to have a good experience is always of value. I often will make a counter offer on something based on what I think is reasonable, but if seller is not inclined to accept that is OK too. I wish them luck with their sale and keep looking. I might think I really want the item and try to negotiate upward. In the end it's not about who takes something home; It's about taking home a memory of a good experience with someone.


----------



## catfish (Feb 10, 2018)

Well said!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 10, 2018)

catfish said:


> Well said!



WORDS OUT OF MY MOUTH!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 10, 2018)

As far as pricing,  value or going rate on something ,   Opinions vary widely .  Someones desire   for the item............and condition of said item is always a factor.   Rarity ,or commonness is a factor, and knowledge of seller and buyer also play into "The Dance" .     Personally ,  I like the back and forth of it all.   Most often there will be a "Middle ground" where both parties are content.    I love swap meets, have ALWAYS had a great time , and ALWAYS  walk away with good memories.............and good items !


----------



## charnleybob (Feb 11, 2018)

This hobby is not like buying shoes at the mall.
This stuff is rare and hard to find.
If you see something you want, jump, because if you don't, it can be gone in an instant.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 11, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> This hobby is not like buying shoes at the mall.
> This stuff is rare and hard to find.
> If you see something you want, jump, because if you don't, it can be gone in an instant.



BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT! 
NO TIME FOR SECOND THOUGHTS.
YOU LIKE IT BUY IT, NOW?
IT COULD BE GONE LATER?


----------



## NoControl (Feb 11, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT!
> NO PLACE FOR SECOND THOUGHTS.
> YOU LIKE IT BUY IT NOW?
> IT COULD BE GONE LATER?




Full agreement here. Better to frown about the extra dollar spent than to pine away, thinking about what could have been. 

Its like when I buy on Craigslist. If they have a phone number, I'll call it. If they only give an email address for replies, I'll write to them and tell them I'll take it, please feel free to call me, and give them my name, town, and cell number. I've only had good experiences doing it this way. 

I always ask if they are flexible on the price. That sets it up for when I do get to see the bike. Its always good to ask politely and without any attitude. 

If I deliver, I get full price. I make that disclosure before I go as well. 

People who seem to be incommunicado after a couple attempts get pushed to the side and I move on. No time to chase people!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 11, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> I always make a point of showing up at the swaps with my "negotiator"
> 
> View attachment 676181




when selling, I usually bring mine as well...


----------

